# About entering australia on more than one occasion



## jagoncillo (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi im planning to lodge a tourist visa for 1 year and I would like them to grant me no exit every 3mnths Should I need to express this or is it automatic to them. And another thing do i need to check the question "do you intend to enter australia on more than one occasion" for yes or no.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

jagoncillo said:


> Hi im planning to lodge a tourist visa for 1 year and I would like them to grant me no exit every 3mnths Should I need to express this or is it automatic to them. And another thing do i need to check the question "do you intend to enter australia on more than one occasion" for yes or no.


Do you actually mean that you want No exit granted or was that meant to be one exit every three months?

That will determine your yes/no answer and if the answer is No, it is likely a grant would be for a single entry.
If it is Yes and you want to exit and return every three months, that could be considered somewhat unusual.

What country you are in could have some impact also for some immigration officers at local embassies may have some particular requirements in respect to applications.

You'll be expected to prove funds to support yourself for a lengthier stay.


----------



## luiz (May 27, 2011)

You have to indicate on the form that you intend to stay for 12 months in Australia without have to leave the country every 3 months and re-enter because it's not automatic. If you want to enter Australia more that once you should answering (yes), and give details.


----------

